

Convert ugly block of XML or JSON to "pretty" - roachsocal
http://www.shinstudio.com/tools/pretty-xml

======
makecheck

      /usr/bin/xmllint --format in.xml > out.xml
    

or

    
    
      import pprint
      pprint.pprint(...)

